# Look at my big mean scary dog!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

:lol: Yeah right!

I really can't wait to get my new camera in April :blush:









Are you looking at me?? That's Luna's chair btw 









Hmmm who's that??









Cuddles!









Luna smile!









Mid yawn :lol:









Ok going to bed now!









Ready for my close up???

:001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha,, brilliant pictures, loved them,xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha,, brilliant pictures, loved them,xxxx


Thank you  She ran away when she first saw herself


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aww she is gorgeous!! Is she an english mastiff? My brother's girlfriend has one and he is so huge but the most gentle dog ever - he always looks so sad when someone crosses the road to avoid him bless him, all he wants to do is play and say hi. What is she like in the slobber department (wondering if girls are different to boys)? Diesel is terrible - all you have to do is open a pack of crisps near him and he starts haha.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lozzy8218 said:


> Aww she is gorgeous!! Is she an english mastiff? My brother's girlfriend has one and he is so huge but the most gentle dog ever - he always looks so sad when someone crosses the road to avoid him bless him, all he wants to do is play and say hi. What is she like in the slobber department (wondering if girls are different to boys)? Diesel is terrible - all you have to do is open a pack of crisps near him and he starts haha.


Hiya thanks  She's an english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux but she def takes after her dad who was the english mastiff 

She too is a very gentle dog, brilliant with people and dogs if you bring them into our house but does not like dogs outside  She is getting much better though 

OMG she drools so much it's unbelievable. She's not started with the full on sticky long white drool yet but she's not far off from it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous and getting so big. :001_tt1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She's gorgeous and getting so big. :001_tt1:


She's growing by the minute I swear 
But getting uglier by the minute too :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's not ugly *loves the mastiff face*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She's not ugly *loves the mastiff face*


She is  Definitely the face only a mother could love :laugh: I love her to bits though 

But she's still getting mistaken for a boxer 

She was such a gorgeous little baby though :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definately a cute baby I'm not sure how anyone could mistake her for a boxer though


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

awww even though she's a drooler she's still a cutie!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Definately a cute baby I'm not sure how anyone could mistake her for a boxer though


Only a handful of people have got it right  mastiff owners :lol:



rachy86xx said:


> awww even though she's a drooler she's still a cutie!


Hehehe even when she's jumping round like a loony


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Only a handful of people have got it right  mastiff owners :lol:
> 
> Hehehe even when she's jumping round like a loony


aww even then! i bet shes not so cute when she breaks into your bathroom though hahaha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aww even then! i bet shes not so cute when she breaks into your bathroom though hahaha


Oh no definitely not but she doesn't do it anymore  She's upgraded to being in the living room with the other 2 now she's a bit older and we trust her more


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh no definitely not but she doesn't do it anymore  She's upgraded to being in the living room with the other 2 now she's a bit older and we trust her more


oh fair play, didn't know that! she doesnt chew so much now then does she?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> oh fair play, didn't know that! she doesnt chew so much now then does she?


Haven't had one chewed thing  Though she still has an accident sometimes x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Haven't had one chewed thing  Though she still has an accident sometimes x


aww she was obviously punishing you for leaving her on her own then! ah accidents can't be helped eh! decks still has them now and then!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> aww she was obviously punishing you for leaving her on her own then! ah accidents can't be helped eh! decks still has them now and then!


Bless her I would have brought her in earlier but know she would have trashed everything.

I have a bed going spare now though because none of them bother with it! They just lay on the furniture lol!

Candy very rarely has an accident, only if she is really busting to go. Sky at the minute is touch and go. I think this season has addled her brains and she can't hold it in as long.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm petrified!!!!!













:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Bless her I would have brought her in earlier but know she would have trashed everything.
> 
> I have a bed going spare now though because none of them bother with it! They just lay on the furniture lol!
> 
> Candy very rarely has an accident, only if she is really busting to go. Sky at the minute is touch and go. I think this season has addled her brains and she can't hold it in as long.


hahaha yeah decks rarely uses his bed if we aren't there! he likes to sit on the pouffe/footstool and look out of the window lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I'm petrified!!!!!
> 
> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


You better be! :lol:



rachy86xx said:


> hahaha yeah decks rarely uses his bed if we aren't there! he likes to sit on the pouffe/footstool and look out of the window lol.


Haha awww!!! Decks the lookout!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You better be! :lol:
> 
> Haha awww!!! Decks the lookout!


no he's just being nosy!lol


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh she's lovely....:001_tt1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

K1nS said:


> Hes gorgeous!





Clare7435 said:


> Oh she's lovely....:001_tt1:


Thank you she is a lovely lady


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

shes lovely


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

nic101 said:


> shes lovely


Thanks  x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow how big has she got????? Gorgeous though  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> Wow how big has she got????? Gorgeous though  x


She just keeps growing and growing!


----------



## scarlet_rain (Mar 11, 2009)

Omg she is amazing! I really want to add a dogue de bordeaux to the house hold once we find a place with a garden. I have a jack russell who is very well socialised and an equally laid back greyhound so it would make a great mixture of dogs lol 

But the cross breed you have, she is beautifull!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

bless good pics


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

scarlet_rain said:


> Omg she is amazing! I really want to add a dogue de bordeaux to the house hold once we find a place with a garden. I have a jack russell who is very well socialised and an equally laid back greyhound so it would make a great mixture of dogs lol
> 
> But the cross breed you have, she is beautifull!





kelseye said:


> bless good pics


Thank you both 

DDBs are very hard work and Luna has got her personality from her DDB mum. OMG she can be a terror  very laid back when she wants to be but very protective and stubborn!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

What a lovely girlie :001_tt1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> What a lovely girlie :001_tt1:


She says thank you


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

oh wow, look at the size of her head! She is going to be one big girl :huh:
she is lovely


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

very scary lol, great pics xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> oh wow, look at the size of her head! She is going to be one big girl :huh:
> she is lovely





marmite said:


> very scary lol, great pics xx


Thank you both!

Yes Natik she does have a huge head! I will measure it but it's much bigger than Sky's head!

Some more pics of the lovely lady  She's been such a good girl lately!


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Yes Natik she does have a huge head! I will measure it but it's much bigger than Sky's head!
> 
> Some more pics of the lovely lady  She's been such a good girl lately!


the 2nd picture you just posted is too cute . she is a gorgeous dog


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dellie_4eva said:


> the 2nd picture you just posted is too cute . she is a gorgeous dog


Aww thank you! She is a menace though and a big scaredy cat at heart


----------

